# Shrimp



## chief wiggins (Jun 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever smoked shrimp?  If so how did it come out?


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 20, 2009)

Trillions and trillions.  Give it a try.  Very easy.    Good luck.


----------



## dingle (Jun 20, 2009)

Again...before the "BIG CRASH" I made a smoked shrimp parmesan. Real basic but full of flavor. Started by sprinkling some shrimp with a little garlic, salt and pepper. Into the smoke for approx 20 min. Just long enough to take on a smoke flavor.


I then covered with a basic spag sauce, three different kinds of cheese and topped with fresh parsley.



And then back into the smoke until cheese melted, gooey and bubbly.



Simple yet deeelicious!!


----------



## chief wiggins (Jun 20, 2009)

Will do thanx.   I will probably try it 1st with the shell on a few different ways.  Any preference on temp and time?


----------



## desertfox59 (Jun 20, 2009)

keep the shells on because they help keep the shrimp moist. butterfly (through the shells),  soak in your favorite marinade,  then  Smoke with the vents closed almost all the way (again for moisture reasons).   When they start to open up and they take on the pink color you know they are done.   As far as Temps are concerned, I go as high as I can with my temps on my MES usually about 270 or so.  it usually takes me about 40 minutes to 1 hour depending on size and quantity.  I use the same utensil I use for my smoked corn off the cob recipe located in the vegetable section. 

Some day I'll post my recipe with pics.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thats it dingle I'm running for the shrimp in the frig. that looks abosulutely awsome way to smoke shrimp. We have an in on shrimp since my neighbor has a shrimp boat so there're really fresh. We smoke them all the time mostly just wrapped in bacon. I smoke them with shells on (like desertfox said) with a good spicy marinade and high temp with hickory or mesquite a good heavy smoke. give it a try.


----------



## eman (Jun 21, 2009)

Season the shrimp w/ a lil cayanne and CBP and use them to make ABTs.
 Use the half pepper method and stuff half pepper w/ cream cheese lay on a shrimp . wrap w/ bacon and smoke.


----------



## div (Jun 21, 2009)

looks like a smoked pizza soup ... nice ...


----------



## gregandlaurie (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks yummy! Shrimp and melted cheese 2 of my favorite things!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 29, 2009)

Dingle those shrimp look great...


----------



## ronp (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice idea, looks real good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 30, 2009)

Definetly do that recipe for shrimp I have tried them and it's fantastic.


----------

